# Pen making



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I have always wanted to get into the pen making department.. so naturally I have some questions
First
Is there any money in selling made pens? meaning is it worth putting my time, cost of materials ? Other than the joy and the satisfaction of making my pens..
second
I have a lathe form Grizzly (G0462) will that work ? Or do I need to buy a mini lathe..? 
Rick


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Rick,

You can make a little change selling pens, but you are not going to get rich at it. I would say that you may get a nice profitable sale once in a while and then a bunch of skinny sales before running up on another gloat worthy one. Seems to be the pattern for most folks I know anyhow. You need to enjoy making them and shoot for getting your cost plus a few bucks for a cup of coffee. :dance3: You will probably find yourself giving more away as gifts when starting out.

Any lathe will work for turning pens with the right accessories, it does not have to be a mini.

Ask any questions and we will try to help.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

As Bob said any lathe will do. As far as making money selling pens, yes there is money to be made but you ain't going to get rich. I have sold some 200 pens in the last 4 yrs from $20 to $175. So I just looked and over 4 yrs I have made about $500 profit per year. That is after paying expenses, blanks, pen kits, etc. I also give away a lot of pens to family.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Rick I sell mine from 10.00 to 20.00 usually. 10 for a slim, 15 for a euro, atlas or roller ball pen for 20.00. Just because of my area here haven't sold any for awhile. Like they said you won't get rich unless you have craft shows every weekend. Most of the pens I made I give mostly away as gifts of appreciation and other things. Just satisfied to give them away to see the happiness they bring people and I love making pens. Yes your lathe is perfect for pen turning. I have a mini lath just because of room issues.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Well I haven't made a sale, yet...just getting started. Everything I've made so far I have either given away or plan to give away, but it would be nice to just break even on this little venture. My other hobby is astrophotography...I probably have over $15K tied up in that and maybe sold $300 in prints...barely covers the cost of ink in that fancy printer I bought! But heck, I do it mostly for the fun of it. After a long hard day it is nice to be able to come home, catch up with the Mrs., have some dinner and go out into the shop for some quiet time turning and doing other projects. It rejuvenates my soul and it is hard to put a price tag on that.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies, I'm not looking to get rich,, was just wondering if a guy could break even or perhaps a little better on selling the pens. I truly don't know what would sell in woodworking these days I knew a guy that made chess boards and pieces and tried to sell them at 500.00 each set and couldn't sell one,in a month and. he had over 300 hrs in it making them? I'm going to get into making pens soon perhaps after Christmas.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Rick I have to admit I had bad news and good news yesterday morning got a call from my visiting nurse the bad news is that they will be once a week instead of twice a week to change the dressings on my legs. Gave her a pen she loved it. The next visit she asked me if I had any laying around to show to her co-workers she told me she sold 2 and her boss put a order in for 10 so that is 15.00 each with the pen kits and the colobolo blanks I'll profit about 45.00 of that so I'll get some more kits with the excess I want to put a stand up in the drug store for the holidays. So things are looking up seems to come in waves sit on them for awhile they you can't keep enough around funny that way. Oh I have ulcers on my legs due to diabetes and blood clots in both legs so that is why I need dressing changes. Diabetic for 8 years and blood clot problem since 1986. Just got to keep chugging until the big man upstairs wants me.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow that is good and bad nice to see that your work is getting around just think you could be helping others write letters pay bills and perhaps make million dollar decisions.. that's cool . 
sorry to here bout your leg, hope things get better soon..


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Good stuff Glenmore! I hope your sales go very well! I too am sorry to hear about your legs, be sure to take extra care with them now that your nurse visits have been cut down.


----------

